# low-light to high-light



## chicago (Nov 8, 2004)

im am in the beginning of starting a 16 gallon. right now it is going to be a low light tank, about 1 wpg. i have a ton of anubias and java fern and will be getting some new stuff soon.
in the next 6-8 months, after i can afford some new equiptment i would like to turn it into a high-light tank. i was wondering how would some of the low-light plants.. particularly the ones that i have now do in a hight light envioronment.. are there special considerations i should make in the layout now so that it will be ok when i make the changes?


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

i got java ferns in my high light tank near the surface of the water and they are doing fine. every evening after the light has been on for a few hours, a lot of oxygen bubbles form on the leaves, this lets me know that they are growing (they're slow growers). for the anubus, i would suggest that you try to tuck them under larger growing plants or driftwood. their leaves tend to have a lot of algee that grows on it.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

You will be surprised just how much faster and better looking your slow-growing, low-light plants will become once you switch to high-light. Given a balanced CO2 injection, proper liquid fert dosing, you won't ever go back to low-light  The key word here is balanced. When you have more light, you will need more CO2, more nutrient, etc....to keep up with increased demands from the plants, particularly if you also have high-light plants. It's not just an option; it's a necessity to properly sustain them.



Paul


----------

